# My friends.



## Paul James (Mar 8, 2015)

I am thoughly confused about my writing.* I write as I speak*, with my family and friends like you. My main reason for writing is, to be understood! I have been told I do not use the right order of words in my sentences. Tho I believe there is *no perfect sentences* and I have Grammarly to back me up. I am beginning to believe some writers want *perfectness in there writing*, which I do not. I am a John Doe and not a writing English teacher or professor. I am trying to figure out, If I went to far this time about trying to relearn writing in English?
Thoughts Please. Paul


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 8, 2015)

Writing is like driving. A basic driver must follow the basic rules, like driving on the correct side of the road, at the posted speed limit.  A race car driver follows a different set of rules.  The same is true with a basic writer.  If will help basic readers to understand his writing.  A race-car writer is writing for speed readers!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 8, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Writing is like driving. A basic driver must follow the basic rules, like driving on the correct side of the road, at the posted speed limit.  A race car driver follows a different set of rules.  The same is true with a basic writer.  If will help basic readers to understand his writing.  A race-car writer is writing for speed readers!



I totally agree.  I enjoy discipline in writing.  Grammar, syntax, spelling allow one to better understand and appreciate the intent of the writer.  If the writer has his own rules it is often difficult for the reader to enjoy the work while struggling with the mechanics that crafted them.


----------



## Paul James (Mar 8, 2015)

AZJim,
 Would you read one of my post and give me your opinion of my writing? Paul


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 8, 2015)

Paul James said:


> AZJim,
> Would you read one of my post and give me your opinion of my writing? Paul



Paul, all your posts seem to be on the same issue (at least the ones I read).  I have, as I said, read some but I won't render an opinion on them, I am not one to judge that.


----------



## drifter (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Paul, drifter here. You seemed to be a little over concerned about your writing. Why don't you comment or reply to some of the comments made under General Discussions or Current News and Hot Topic, see how that goes. I'm not a teacher and can barely write my own self but we have some teachers on the forum. Try writing a little bit around the forum, see how it goes. Grammarly can no doubt detect bad grammar and they say they can detect plagiarism, but generally you won't need that on this forum. We're a casual bunch and don't care or mind a few mistakes in spelling or grammar. Maybe there are no perfect sentences but sentences are written to help us communicate and they do certain jobs for us. For example, a short simple sentence that conveys a message, "Jesus wept," may not be a perfect sentence but most people reading it in the context of which it is written, would readily understand what the reader had in mind. Cheers.


----------

